# Paramétrer contrôle parental



## PHILTI (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais empêcher mes  enfants d'accéder aux locations de films "+ 12 ans".
Comment faire ?

Dans les réglages je parviens seulement à masquer la partie location. Si je laisse actif en paramétrant "demander moins 12 ans", ils ont quand même accès par exemple aux vignettes "fils d'horreur" et autres ...

Merci à vous.

PH


----------

